# This project was Keeping Mama Happy



## drs23 (Jun 11, 2014)

Our porch swing finally bit the dust after ten years when Baby Girl (2 1/2 yr old Granddaughter) jumped a little too hard into it and the fabric just gave way. Well the frame sat there barren for a while and Mama wasn't happy. I happened into the local hardware store to pick up some supplies for the shop and Viola! They had this swing marked way down as a closeout! I had that thing in the back of my truck pronto. I got it home after closing up and hung it. I didn't like it because of the way the eyebolts were attached. The way it came the swing "pivoted" instead of swinging. The bride was OK with it but I didn't like, Baby Girl like to swing while Paw Paw's reading a story book or just watching birds and the such so I studied it to determine what the problem was. 

Here's how I got it:





I had some aluminum that my Buddy Tom had dropped off and came up with this solution:
(This is the project I was working on when my lathe motor saga began)





I turned the spacers and a couple of backing washers for the other side and turned a bushing for the eyebolt to pass through so it wouldn't chew into the pine over time.

Here is the swing as it is now:





It swings now, Mama's happy and Baby Girl loves it! I know it's a really simple thing but then sometimes in life those are the ones that count...


----------



## Marco Bernardini (Jun 11, 2014)

A genial solution for an ill-designed thing!
:thumbsup2:


----------



## drs23 (Jun 11, 2014)

Marco Bernardini said:


> A genial solution for an ill-designed thing!
> :thumbsup2:



Thanks Marco.


----------



## chuckorlando (Jun 11, 2014)

Nice work


----------

